# Ich weiss nicht wo der Quellcode hinkommt



## rainbow__warrior (19. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe angefangen Java zu lernen. Nun möchte ich auch applets kennen gelernt. Ich habe gesehen wie einfache applets Programmiert werden und wie sie im html eingebettet werden. aber eine sache verstehe ich nicht  wo ist der Java quellcode?

Wenn ich beispielsweise 
<applet code="HexColor.class" width="640" height="200" alt="Java-Applets mit HTML-Farbw&hler">
    <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
habe, (als Beispiel kopiert von http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/java_applets.htm)

dann habe ich ja HexColor.class, aber wo ist das? muss ich das auf webspace ins internet laden und dann die url angeben? oder wie funktioniert das?  
Sorry für die Anfängerfrage, bin halt ein noob  :### 
wäre toll wenn ihr mir helft,
grüsse,
r. w.


----------



## VdA (19. Feb 2007)

HexColor.class muss sich im selbwn ordner befiden wie deine Html Datei


----------



## doctus (19. Feb 2007)

nicht zwingend. kann auch in einem unterverzeichniss sein. muss dann halt im applet tag angegeben werden.

beispiel:
html-datei im hauptverzeichniss
class datei im unterverzeichniss applets

<applet code="applets/beispiel.class" ...></applet>


----------



## Gast (19. Feb 2007)

und wie sieht das dann aus, wenn man eine homepage von einem baukasten hat, und mann dann in eine solche seite ein applet einfügen will?
kann man dann irgendwo im internet die klase hochladen und dann bei code"         .class" die volle url zur datei hinsenden?
haben die applets dann auch die endung .class oder .java?


----------

